# Argo amphibious atv



## patrem (25 Oct 2004)

I own one (Argo) for private use. I'm interested in seeing if the CF use them and if so what you do you guys think about them.


----------



## Bomber (6 Nov 2004)

They are in use by the CF, if you watch the show TDV, you will see the candidates of the jump course being recovered by them, I also know that there is one or two at the range control complex at Connaught Ranges in Ottawa.


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

if i had the dollars then i would diffidently have me one of those  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2005)

DART uses several of them, 6 and 8 wheel versions, with trailers.


----------



## FEEOP042 (26 Jan 2005)

Army Medic ...the DART does not have ARGOS they use Supacat. A much stronger and more powerful vehicle.  http://www.supacat.com/


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jan 2005)

My bad, the DART used to have them...


----------



## purple peguin (10 Feb 2005)

Those are quite the rigs that they do use the supacats.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (28 Feb 2005)

Yah, I was at connaught recently and they do have a few atv's ;D, mostly for the RSO's though, niice we saw em riding around and zipping up and down the range!
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## big bad john (28 Feb 2005)

I've used Supacats for a few years now.  Excellent piece of kit.


----------



## muskrat89 (28 Feb 2005)

Some of the Outfitters that I work with in Alberta use them and love them!


----------

